# Crossdress on halloween?



## ryanstartedthefire (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to dress like a cliquey seventh grade girl on halloween. What should I wear?


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Well that shouldn't be too hard, just use **** like Miley Cyrus as a reference; or you could go the stereotypical school girl route with the short skirt and pigtails. It depends on your comfort zone I suppose, just remember to tuck!


----------



## ryanstartedthefire (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds good. Im thinking miniskirt, uggs, blonde wig, pink shirt, pink nails.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Think Britney Spears, in the baby hit me baby, one more time video 




YouTube - Hit Me Baby One More Time-Britney Spears


----------

